# Do you like shiny things?



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

DO YOU? :dry:

Pictures welcome.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Absolutely! I love jewellery and I love clothes with bling on them eg. a top with sequins on. bold shiny colours.






























































I guess I am like a magpie lol. I am attracted to bold, bright, shiny things. Also, my personality is not reserved and neutral, it is bright and effervesant.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

No, I hate shiny things. 
They upset me, and they disturb the peace.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

No, i like earth tones, bold and neutral. I could puke
in my mouth when i see trinkets on clothing, especially
if its glittery, sparkly. Urban for me all the way, including
my style, house , just everything.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I must admit that I can't stand rhinestones or poorly placed sequins on anything. xP But I used to have a fantastic little black dress with glitter on the outer layer.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm completely indifferent to them. :dry:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Promethea said:


> I'm completely indifferent to them. :dry:


Oh really?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I feel weird for giving a serious answer to a whimsical thread, lol...
With most of the things I dislike/like that happen to be shiny, I can't say that feeling has much to do with said shininess. And with most of the things I dislike/like that happen to be dull, I can't say that has much to do with the dullness. There are a few things I would prefer to lean one way or the other, but it doesn't really result in something that really bothers me all that much. I can't say that I generally like shiny things or dislike shiny things.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

hziegel said:


> Oh really?


Yeah. I was sitting here thinking whens the last time I noticed something shiny and I really couldn't think of much. I started thinking of shiny objects and was like meeh. I have underdeveloped Si I think. I'm usually in a pretty straight foggy tunnel and not noticing anything visual around me unless its obstacles that I pretty much reduce to blurs. I have tried to develop my S more so that I won't be so oblivious and apathetic to my surroundings. 

I do love nature scenery though. Its the one thing I can say I truly find beautiful. : D


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Paranoid Android said:


> I feel weird for giving a serious answer to a whimsical thread, lol...
> With most of the things I dislike/like that happen to be shiny, I can't say that feeling has much to do with said shininess. And with most of the things I dislike/like that happen to be dull, I can't say that has much to do with the dullness. There are a few things I would prefer to lean one way or the other, but it doesn't really result in something that really bothers me all that much. I can't say that I generally like shiny things or dislike shiny things.


Let us simplify: You are too serious.:bored:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Let us simplify: You are too serious.:bored:


I love teh shiny objects!!!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Yeah. I was sitting here thinking whens the last time I noticed something shiny and I really couldn't think of much. I started thinking of shiny objects and was like meeh. I have underdeveloped Si I think. I'm usually in a pretty straight foggy tunnel and not noticing anything visual around me unless its obstacles that I pretty much reduce to blurs. I have tried to develop my S more so that I won't be so oblivious and apathetic to my surroundings.
> 
> I do love nature scenery though. Its the one thing I can say I truly find beautiful. : D


I don't know if liking shiny things has to do with Si. I have a severely underdeveloped Se and a fairly weak Si as well. I just assume it's the ADHD and my compelling need to find happiness in small things. I also love unusually shaped twigs, fluffy things, things that wobble, patterns, things that change color and opening things.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

paranoid android said:


> i love teh shiny objects!!!


squeee! *.*


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Paranoid Android said:


> I love teh shiny objects!!!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

hziegel said:


> I don't know if liking shiny things has to do with Si. I have a severely underdeveloped Se and a fairly weak Si as well. I just assume it's the ADHD and my compelling need to find happiness in small things. I also love unusually shaped twigs, fluffy things, things that wobble, patterns, things that change color and opening things.


Oh, I meant the lack of Si being that I had a very poor memory recall of teh shiney!1 I think it takes more Se than I have to notice physical things around me more. :crazy:

ADD could explain noticing more too, but actually the fact that you are a 6 might also explain a bit. I hear they tend to scan the environment a lot. My mom for example, nothing gets by her in the environment. She will notice every little detail - gathering information to understand and feel secure in the environment I s'pose. 

Do you tend to continuously scan your surroundings?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Promethea said:


> http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/2700000/Selena-Gomez-Blingee-another-cinderella-story-2770132-244-400.gif


NOOO D: Do not want!



Promethea said:


> Oh, I meant the lack of Si being that I had a very poor memory recall of teh shiney!1 I think it takes more Se than I have to notice physical things around me more. :crazy:
> 
> ADD could explain noticing more too, but actually the fact that you are a 6 might also explain a bit. I hear they tend to scan the environment a lot. My mom for example, nothing gets by her in the environment. She will notice every little detail - gathering information to understand and feel secure in the environment I s'pose.
> 
> Do you tend to continuously scan your surroundings?


I actually do continually scan my surroundings, mostly because I'm very paranoid and don't like to make mistakes. But although I scan everything, I retain almost nothing. I look for anything important and immediately forget what I saw.  I'm actually trying to develop my Se and short-term memory, because it makes it almost impossible for me to do simple things like driving and following instructions.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I like this thread, it's very complex, mature and objective


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Yeah. I was sitting here thinking whens the last time I noticed something shiny and I really couldn't think of much. I started thinking of shiny objects and was like meeh. I have underdeveloped Si I think. I'm usually in a pretty straight foggy tunnel and not noticing anything visual around me unless its obstacles that I pretty much reduce to blurs. I have tried to develop my S more so that I won't be so oblivious and apathetic to my surroundings.
> 
> I do love nature scenery though. Its the one thing I can say I truly find beautiful. : D


When i answered this i couldn't think of anything that related shiny. Now that i see the word nature
it gives me a light bulb moment . I love the way the moon shines on the water, the sun shinning in the mountains and trees. I guess that could count as shiny.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I prefer matte to shiny. I don't wear shiny jewelry or clothing, and I don't own any shiny object that don't have to be that way (e.g. mirror or screen).


----------



## Pearls (Feb 12, 2011)

I like shiny things. Shiny jewelry to be precise.


----------



## RocketMikari (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes ^^ I'm not into jewelry (or decorations of any kind) though I do wear earrings often I don't spend much in that. I do love a shiny electronic, and small things that produce light (tiny screens are the cutest thing to me).


----------



## PaintMyNocturneBlue (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't wear things that are especially shiny/sparkly... but I like looking at them.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

A bit. I'm an INFP


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

Besides jewelry, I've been really interested in Magic: The Gathering foiled cards...shiiiiny!


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, need to love my Se more often


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not sure how shiny an Apple iPad is but it would be nice to own one. roud:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I like certain shiny objects, I've been compared to an animal at times because I am naturally drawn to them. I think it relates more to my obsession with technology though. I realize not all tech is shiny but I think I tend to associate modern with shiny.

I also liked when it was used in the series "FireFly" as a slang for good.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

When the shiny things are electronic gadgets, musical instruments or cars, I jizz my pants.


----------



## Ocky (Feb 19, 2011)

Absolutely!










Its just fascinating


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

It depends on the item? I don't think I'd like my ass to be shiny...

But Ferrofluids....


----------



## Tornado (Apr 1, 2011)

I like shiny things - if they are costly and precious.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Interesting that something like this also can be type sensitive. While NTs also seem to like shiny things - it's at the same time the type least so.
Interesting how PerC seems to be completely dominated by XNXX and in particular INXX.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm easily distracted by bright lights and glitter. :laughing:


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

ESTJ - YES! I love shiny and (especially) sparkly things. For example, I have a slight obesession with glittery Converse...


----------



## cuzicouldyay (Jan 10, 2013)

I like shiny things a lot, but preferably in small bits that stand out. Like, I don't want rhinestones on my pants or shiny cloth. But I like having a shiny necklace with a gem pendant or one ring on a hand with a gem. I always put on a shiny bow after unwrapping the gift it was on. The occasional shiny bits on a top if they're tasteful.


----------



## cuzicouldyay (Jan 10, 2013)

@SnowFairy This is off-topic, but I love your profile pic. >


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

ugh no

also just on principle. i've heard way too many "ooh, shiny!" adhd jokes. they're as bad as the squirrel jokes

also though i just really don't. it usually implies girly or fancy, and i don't care for either of those things


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

hahaha, NF sticks to it's shots xD
i'm not one of them though!
i gotta admit i hate the colour gold... not really hate, but... dislike . hahaha
my mom loves it so have to live my entire youth in a flat decorated with shiny-glittering-gold.
(maybe it was her fault and i'm have developed a slight 'shiny-allergy' -- why not ? haha)


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

@*cuzicouldyay -** Thanks! :laughing:*


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*I can never have too many shiny things!







*


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

= my reaction


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

it doesn't matter what the object is, if it is shiny, it WILL steal my gaze. cannot avert eyes from such precious sparklies. i may zone out while staring at the sparkly


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

I very much do like shiny things of all sorts. I'm easily distracted by shiny things, and easily distracted in general, yet somehow I can concentrate on shiny things for long periods of time.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I love shiny stuff... buttons, glitter, beads, sequins... but I am easily distracted!!


----------

